# Azureus with twitchy hind leg, hiding



## MagmaChamber (Jan 26, 2013)

2 year old Azureus pair. One is acting normal but the other has been hiding, very shy and keeps it's limbs close to its body. Back legs twitching occasionally. Been supplementing with Repashy Calcium Plus exclusively, every feeding for a year and a half. Container expiration date is 10/14. Fully planted tank with Mist King and computer fan. They eat nothing but FF. Any ideas what's going on here? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

MagmaChamber said:


> 2 year old Azureus pair. One is acting normal but the other has been hiding, very shy and keeps it's limbs close to its body. Back legs twitching occasionally. Been supplementing with Repashy Calcium Plus exclusively, every feeding for a year and a half. Container expiration date is 10/14. Fully planted tank with Mist King and computer fan. They eat nothing but FF. Any ideas what's going on here?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


HOw long have you had the Repashy Calcium plus?
When you say back leg, do you mean the whole leg or just the toe?


----------



## MagmaChamber (Jan 26, 2013)

I have had the Repashy Calcium Plus container for 11 months. He sort of lifts his whole hind leg over his back in a sweeping motion, as if there was something itchy on him. No visible sores of any kind.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

How long has it been acting like this? If for a short time, it might be having trouble with a skin shed. If this is the problem, then increasing the humidity and misting the frog might help.


----------



## Dart girl (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd replace the supplements. When ever mine change behavior that's what I do and it seems to correct them quick. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MagmaChamber (Jan 26, 2013)

I only noticed it today. He is sitting in the corner of the tank that has about a half inch of water in it. I just fed them and he ate enthusiastically apart from the leg movement. 

I changed the water in the bottom of the tank best I could and added a teaspoon of the supplements to 32 oz distilled water, he's soaking in it now.


----------



## MagmaChamber (Jan 26, 2013)

I will increase humidity with some hand misting in case it's simply a molting issue (hopefully) and replace the supplements in case the calcium or some other component needed for absorption has somehow gone bad.


----------



## WVFrogman (Jan 20, 2014)

Think most people change supplements every 6mo.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

A good rule of thumb is to replace your supplements every six months.

When you say the frog is sitting in water in the bottom of the tank, I'm assuming you mean that there's a small pond area in one part of the tank?
If you have a place for the frog to enter water, the issue shouldn't be a lack of humidity. 

I can't really speak to what the actual cause is, this is probably a question one of the more experienced keepers can help with. It might help if you could take a video of what the frog is doing.


----------



## MagmaChamber (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, there is a corner of the tank where I allow some water to collect, and he is sitting in it. The mister comes on for 15 seconds 5 times a day, and this is Oregon. The humidity is already high, even indoors right now. 

I took a video of them eating and I'll put it on YouTube shortly. Thank you all.


----------



## MagmaChamber (Jan 26, 2013)

Dart Frog hind leg problem: Dart Frog hind leg problem - YouTube I think the first big flip he did was because he didn't like a fly crawling on him, it is uncharacteristic of what he's been doing. The twitches in the last half of the video are representative of the problem.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I watched the video (good looking frogs) and other than the twitching you describe, his behavior seems pretty normal. It definitely seems that something is irritating him on the left side. Keep an eye out for any spots that appear grayish in color. Sometimes they get bacterial infections on their skin. The good news is that it can be treated if that is the problem. It is also a good sign that he's eating and moving around ok. 

This post shows a good photo of bacterial infection in the skin of a pumilio.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/80202-salt-creek-skyn-desease.html


----------



## MagmaChamber (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I have been additionally misting daily with a weak solution of distilled water and colloidal silver as well as increasing air circulation to discourage microbial growth. 

Both frogs are behaving normally now.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Excellent! It's great to hear success stories.


----------

